# 'Every Sparrow' woodcarving



## scrimman (Jul 22, 2017)

I've had this thing beating around in my head for 8 or so years now, and I finally had a chance to make it. I bandsawed the general form out at the beginning of the school year, but we got so busy that I wasn't able to start carving on it until May. Took me a while, but here it is:


 

 
It's Basswood, and about 2 foot tall. The sparrow was carved and woodburned. I considered staining it as well, but I was trying to keep it simple as possible. I documented pretty much every single step of creating this, but I think I'm going to put that together much, much later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 23, 2017)

Very nice! Does the title "Every Sparrow" have some significance? from a story, other artwork? tryin to understand what I'm lookin at......


----------



## scrimman (Jul 23, 2017)

When I was growing up I was always hearing 'God sees every sparrow when it falls'. This is what came into my head (more or less) when I heard that again about 8 years ago. It's basically a reminder to myself that when the world has gone to crap and it seems like I'm standing alone that someone still has my back.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Now it makes sense!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 26, 2017)

I guess you would call this free form art. Whatever you call it. I don't have that skill and always longed for it. Like drawing or painting. Best I ever could do was stick figures and blobs of paint. Think Picasso on crack. LOL. I envy your talent and must say that this piece holds extreme significance for me. What a blessing this work of art is in the reminder that nothing happens to us or God's creation that He is not aware of. Thanks for sharing this. Just totally awesome! And beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow, that is awesome, and I agree, someone still has your back
Dave


----------

